# cincinnati - 2014 Bobcat S650



## broncscott (Dec 9, 2007)

Cab heat air
Power bobtail
New tires 25 hrs ago
2100 hrs
Runs good
23,500.00
Scott 513-479-0451

Skid steer


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

Kubota engine ?


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Engine, controls, and confirming it is or isn't single speed will help you a ton.


----------



## broncscott (Dec 9, 2007)

Doosan engine. Foot controls. Single speed. Thanks, Scott


----------

